# JBuilder 2005 Foundation kostenlos?



## Gast (11. Mrz 2005)

Hallo, ist der JBuilder 2005 Foundation wirklich kostenlos?

Wenn ja wo liegen die einschränkungen?


----------



## Sky (11. Mrz 2005)

Ein paar Einschränkungen findest Du hier: http://www.borland.de/jbuilder/pdf/jb2005_feature_matrix.pdf


----------



## Guest (11. Mrz 2005)

sky80 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ein paar Einschränkungen findest Du hier: http://www.borland.de/jbuilder/pdf/jb2005_feature_matrix.pdf


Die IDE ist aber kostenlos, oder?


----------



## Pulvertoastman (11. Mrz 2005)

Ja.Und wenn du nicht gerade J2EE Anwendungen entwickeln willst und die entsprechenden Wizards benutzen möchtest,ist sie sogar richtig gut.


----------



## DP (11. Mrz 2005)

jou. aber mit der foundation darfst du keine erstellten applikationen verteilen...


----------



## Pulvertoastman (11. Mrz 2005)

DP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> jou. aber mit der foundation darfst du keine erstellten applikationen verteilen...



Schmarrn.

Schau mal bei http://www.borland.com/jbuilder/foundation/index.html



> Best of all, it's free—even for commercial use.


----------



## DP (11. Mrz 2005)

hmpf. war mal bei den personal editions anders...

ach übrigens, tach oxygenic


----------



## Gast (14. Mrz 2005)

Erstmal danke für eure Antworten.

Ich habe mir dann also mal den Jbuilder runtergeladen. Jetzt Habe ich noch eine Frage:

Kann man irgendwie das Automatische Auffinden von Quell-Packages deaktivieren?

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Pulvertoastman (15. Mrz 2005)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann man irgendwie das Automatische Auffinden von Quell-Packages deaktivieren?



Keine Ahnung, warum du so etwas machen willst, aber es geht:

Schau in den 'Project Properties' nach 'General' Dort kannst du das Verhalten abstellen. Wenn du es allgemein abstellen möchtest, kannst du es in den 'Default project Properties' im selben Tab.



			
				DB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ach übrigens, tach oxygenic



Ich bin nicht Oxygenic. Aber trotzdem: Grüß Gott!


----------



## DP (15. Mrz 2005)

Pulvertoastman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich bin nicht Oxygenic. Aber trotzdem: Grüß Gott!



na dann wenigstens "Tach Pulvertoastman"


----------

